# schools in hurghada



## samscokai

hello people
I'm a single mum with 3 boys and looking into the possibility of moving my family to hurghada, their ages are 4, 6 and 13 and my main question is can any one give me information on the schools and the yearly fees, since im assuming to find and english speaking school i will have to pay private, does anyone have any experience of putting young children into national schools in egypt if this is possible and how well your kids made the transition and grasped the language, im thinking maybe easier for 4 and 6 year old than the 13 year old...

many thanks for any info.... any other advice on making such a move very very welcome

:confused2:

karen


----------



## hurghadapat

*Hurghada*



samscokai said:


> hello people
> I'm a single mum with 3 boys and looking into the possibility of moving my family to hurghada, their ages are 4, 6 and 13 and my main question is can any one give me information on the schools and the yearly fees, since im assuming to find and english speaking school i will have to pay private, does anyone have any experience of putting young children into national schools in egypt if this is possible and how well your kids made the transition and grasped the language, im thinking maybe easier for 4 and 6 year old than the 13 year old...
> 
> many thanks for any info.... any other advice on making such a move very very welcome
> 
> :confused2:
> 
> karen


How do you plan to support yourself and three children and also pay school fees ?
Life in Egypt on your own is not easy and to get your children into a school without having an egyptian husband can also be a problem i think as you have to have all the correct paperwork.One of the best schools is the International School at El Gouna which is outside of Hurghada but i think is not cheap and especially if you are paying for three.Learning the language is not a problem for young ones they pick it up so quickly but a 13yr old might find it a bit more difficult.


----------



## Sam

hurghadapat said:


> How do you plan to support yourself and three children and also pay school fees ?
> Life in Egypt on your own is not easy and to get your children into a school without having an egyptian husband can also be a problem i think as you have to have all the correct paperwork.One of the best schools is the International School at El Gouna which is outside of Hurghada but i think is not cheap and especially if you are paying for three.Learning the language is not a problem for young ones they pick it up so quickly but a 13yr old might find it a bit more difficult.


Why would it be a problem to put a child in school without an Egyptian husband??? This seems very racist to me :confused2:


----------



## hurghadapat

Really don't know why it is such a problem but can only speak on behalf off an English couple who i know that put their children to a school in Hurghada and then had to take them out as didn't have the correct paperwork and when spoke to people i worked with who where all married to Egyptians they said it was much easier for them as had egyptian husbands.Racist it may seem but don't forget this is Egypt we are talking about not England.


----------



## Lanason

as I understand it there are 3 types of schools
a - normal state school
b - "language" schools - mainly arabic but fee paying 
c - international schools - mainly for expats
Personally I would (and did) only consider c!!


----------



## samscokai

hurghadapat
i thought this was a forum for help and advice for expats and those wishing to become expats, i simply asked about the private schools if anyone had any idea of fees since their website doesnt give this information. my finances are my business and i think your question quite rude, i see why having an egyptian husband makes a difference in an international school and finally i am well aware how hard it is bring up 3 children alone, we dont always have control over the path our lives take.... but thanks for any useful information peeps


----------



## Veronica

samscokai said:


> hurghadapat
> i thought this was a forum for help and advice for expats and those wishing to become expats, i simply asked about the private schools if anyone had any idea of fees since their website doesnt give this information. my finances are my business and i think your question quite rude, i see why having an egyptian husband makes a difference in an international school and finally i am well aware how hard it is bring up 3 children alone, we dont always have control over the path our lives take.... but thanks for any useful information peeps


hurghadapat did explain why she said it is easier with an Egyptian husband. She wasnt being rude, just trying to be helpful.


----------



## mamasue

Veronica said:


> hurghadapat did explain why she said it is easier with an Egyptian husband. She wasnt being rude, just trying to be helpful.



I agree. Hurghadapat wasn't being rude........ just expressing life as it is in Egypt.
I also knew a family (British) who put their 2 kids in an international school.... bought expensive books and uniforms.... paid a year's fee in advance....
The kids attented for almost 2 months, then they were told they didn't have the correct papers.... and the kids weren't allowed to attend any more. They also got no refund of the fees.
It was a residency issue..... residency papers are easier to get with an Egyptian spouse!!
It wouldn't happen in UK.... but we're talking about Egypt here... where both Hurghadapat and I lived for many years.


----------



## samscokai

hurghada said and i quote,

How do you plan to support yourself and three children and also pay school fees ?

i expect some small minded person will delete me from this forum but i DO consider that to be a rude question to ask someone you dont know, i asked for info on school fees, its no ones business but my own how i support myself or my children.....im hardly expecting to come to egypt without sufficient funds to support my family.....


----------



## expatagogo

I can see where you feel a bit offended, however (really, no offense) topics that westerners find more personal are not off limits in Egypt, particularly when it comes to money.

Your children will not be eligible to attend National (public) schools because they don't have an Egyptian nationality. You wouldn't want them educated in these schools anyway. They're hideously overcrowded, discipline verges on brutality, and the curriculum is rote memorization of facts. Language schools are the same rote learning, only in a language other than Arabic. Your only option will be an international school which are always expensive. 

Here's why.

Students' scores on the SAT I and SAT II exams are almost exclusively what determines if they will go to college, where they will go to college, and which program they will study. Those exams are delivered in English. Learning the English language, literally, makes or breaks a child's future and any parent with any kind of money will happily spend it on English lessons and, if they are able, enrolling their child(ren) in schools that teach primarily in English. Egypt has a social structure that is very much class based and this is a way to keep poor people out of the private club, that being a decent education. 

Web sites for private schools typically don't share tuition/fees information. These things are almost trade secrets as schools compete for students.

School fees are not limited to tuition and uniforms. Expect to pay an application fee, book fee, transportation fee, various party fees, and trip fees throughout the school year.

To avoid the expense and an education that focuses on THE TESTS, may expats homeschool their children and this is something you might want to consider.


----------



## samscokai

thanks a million, very helpful.
home schooling is something i had considered but dont know the criteria, since im not a qualified teacher, so my next step is to look into this as to whether someone unqualified can home school with online aid or if i have to employ a private home tutor....

many thanks for your info, much appreciated. 

:confused2:


----------



## expatagogo

You, yourself, don't have to be a qualified teacher to homeschool your children.

Do a google search for homeschooling and you will come up with loads of information.

Your biggest concern is making sure whatever homeschool you choose to participate in is accredited and offers a high school diploma so that your children will be able to move on to university.


----------



## Lanason

samscokai said:


> hurghadapat
> i thought this was a forum for help and advice for expats and those wishing to become expats, i simply asked about the private schools if anyone had any idea of fees since their website doesnt give this information. my finances are my business and i think your question quite rude, i see why having an egyptian husband makes a difference in an international school and finally i am well aware how hard it is bring up 3 children alone, we dont always have control over the path our lives take.... but thanks for any useful information peeps


We see many Expats with a "Sharm Holiday" view of Egypt, wanting to live in the sun. This is not Europe and thing operate very differently. 
I'm sure the comment was not meant to offend but to highlight the fact that its not easy to come here, find a job and put 3 kids through school.. Of course your financial matters are your business. Bringing up 3 children alone in the UK commands my respect. Doing the same in Egypt is a different matter.
If you have done the homework and have the financial backing then good luck to you and I wish you great happiness.


----------



## femalegounie

I fully agree with expatagogo's comments about national schools here in Egypt. You definitely won't want your children to go there! 50 - 70 kids in one class, teacher's qualification and motivation not very high etc.

Language schools: here it depends on the quality of the school, but note that your kids might not have an internationally recognized graduation.

International schools: here it also depends on the quality. El Gouna school is know to be very good. But you have to consider school fees - especially when having 3 kids. Last year school fee for year 9 (which would most probably be the one for your 13 years old) was around 7.500 USD + 50 USD "activity fee" (charged by the government) + around 380 USD book fee + expenses for school uniform, school trips etc.

And please note: as the EGIS is also an accredited Egyptian school, you need to register your kids with the Directorate of Education. This is only possible if you have a "Resident Visa" - a tourist visa is not enough!!!! To get a resident visa you either need to have a job and a work permit, or invest a certain amount of money here in Egypt f.e. by buying an apartment or house, or your husband is Egyptian (don't be offended, but before you marry, seek advice from other women with according experience!).

Wishing you good luck and all the best!!!


----------



## hurghadapat

*schools*



Veronica said:


> hurghadapat did explain why she said it is easier with an Egyptian husband. She wasnt being rude, just trying to be helpful.


i am sorry if you took my comments as offensive and i have no wish to know anything about your finances but wages unless you are working for a european company are not great in Egypt,also rents are going up all of the time and average rent in Hurghada i think is round about 2000Le and maybe slightly less if you rent unfurnished.If you go onto the El Gouna International School web site they have the fees on there and as far as i know that is the only school where they teach the english curriculum,also in Hurghada is a French school and German school but obviously have to speak the language...then there is the Rajac but that is where my friend had to take her children out off.The only other one i know of is the St.Joseph but as far as i understand not all of the lessons are taught in English.


----------



## flossy207

Good luck all new teachers at the el gouna school. we have just returned from holidaying and stayed at the ocean view hotel for a break.

we also have an aprtment in hurghada and hope to retire in the near future - VERY early retirement. For those that are in the know at the el gouna school, do they have a 'bank' of supply teachers please? I was thinking rather than committing myself to anything fulltime of doing supply there. any comments please?


----------



## GM1

Please check out earlier topics about schools (I found them by using the search of this forum  ): http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/2785-schools-egypt.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/26928-moving-hurghada.html
El Gouna school website: elgounaschool.net

and concerning the father to apply: what I know is that any father (being foreign or Egyptian) has to apply, a mother can't (at least not at the ministry of education) maybe the school accepts your children first and then you will have a problem later on. Maybe you can contact the school about this, and you can ask them to put this information in a letter, also that you get the fees you paid back if your children are not accepted by the ministry. I am not 100% sure about this.


----------



## mamasue

GM1 said:


> Please check out earlier topics about schools (I found them by using the search of this forum  ): http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/2785-schools-egypt.html
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/26928-moving-hurghada.html
> El Gouna school website: elgounaschool.net
> 
> maybe the school accepts your children first and then you will have a problem later on. Maybe you can contact the school about this, and you can ask them to put this information in a letter, also that you get the fees you paid back if your children are not accepted by the ministry. I am not 100% sure about this.


This is exactly what happened at the Rajac school in Hurghada with my friends' kids...
They were asked to pay a year in advance.... the family never got a penny back!!


----------



## Sam

Not necessarily a "schools in Hurghada" question as much as a "schools in general" question! 

I've been enquiring into a school in Sharm for my daughter and their school day is 8-2. Presuming that is standard, just wondering what other working Mums do with their kids once they finish school given that probably no full time job finishes at 2. I don't know how I'd be able to pay out for schools fees as well as a babysitter or otherwise until I finish work. Moreover, it'd be a VERY long day for her without her Mum all this time.

Any input very welcome.


----------



## hurghadapat

*schools*



Sam said:


> Not necessarily a "schools in Hurghada" question as much as a "schools in general" question!
> 
> I've been enquiring into a school in Sharm for my daughter and their school day is 8-2. Presuming that is standard, just wondering what other working Mums do with their kids once they finish school given that probably no full time job finishes at 2. I don't know how I'd be able to pay out for schools fees as well as a babysitter or otherwise until I finish work. Moreover, it'd be a VERY long day for her without her Mum all this time.
> 
> Any input very welcome.


Wish i could help you with that one but almost all of the mothers of the children that i worked with either didn't work or had nannies...the odd ones that didn't have nannies managed to work their hours round the school times,but then you have the problem of the long summer holiday.Not easy living in Egypt with a young one if you don't have a lot of money coming in and you have to work.


----------



## Peggy Chapman

samscokai said:


> thanks a million, very helpful.
> home schooling is something i had considered but dont know the criteria, since im not a qualified teacher, so my next step is to look into this as to whether someone unqualified can home school with online aid or if i have to employ a private home tutor....
> 
> many thanks for your info, much appreciated.
> 
> :confused2:


Email me for info on private tutors can give you some pointers of what to look fo


----------



## Sam

hurghadapat said:


> Wish i could help you with that one but almost all of the mothers of the children that i worked with either didn't work or had nannies...the odd ones that didn't have nannies managed to work their hours round the school times,but then you have the problem of the long summer holiday.Not easy living in Egypt with a young one if you don't have a lot of money coming in and you have to work.


Thanks for the info.
Being a single Mum in Egypt is HARD!!! Guess I'll have to work something out... plan to go visit the school in September after term starts, here's hoping they may have a few suggestions.


----------



## flossy207

hi all and especially to the new teachers at the el gouna school. Hope you have settled in well?
can I ask please what is the school's email address; I am having difficulty getting hold of it, the 'contact' page of their web site doesn't seem to work for me? thanks in advance.


----------



## femalegounie

flossy207 said:


> hi all and especially to the new teachers at the el gouna school. Hope you have settled in well?
> can I ask please what is the school's email address; I am having difficulty getting hold of it, the 'contact' page of their web site doesn't seem to work for me? thanks in advance.


Email address of the EGIS: - Mrs. Dahlia Moussa (PA to the Principal)

Have a nice day

Dagmar


----------



## Andy_22

*HI*

please don't do it. Your own children will hate u for the rest of their lives. u r going to destroy them. Their is no future in this country. oh my good are you sure you want to do this? 

lane:


----------

